# Great day yesterday



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

I headed up my favorite stream yesterday and found browns aggressive, spawning, & top feeding. In two hours in the afternoon I landed 8 with an additional 12 takes that didn't fully stick. 
Stealth fishing with technical presentation. Here are a few pics. Best day on this stream yet. 

























Mike


----------

